# FS: Elan 888 with Marker Baron AT Binding



## skidmarks (Nov 29, 2011)

For Sale:
Elan 888 Skis with Marker Baron AT Bindings

The Elan 888 is a great ski, this is my second pair. I mounted this pair with a Marker Baron binding so I could also ski tour on them as well as resort ski. I have several pairs of Alpine Skis and also Telemark so these skis have seen light duty and are in great shape. They will be fully tuned before delivery!! 

This is a great ground floor Side-Country opportunity for someone! Operators are standing by.....







(above) Climbing in the Blogg Free Zone




(above) Looking into Great Gulf




(above) Late Spring at Bretton Woods


----------



## amf (Nov 30, 2011)

and the price is....


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 30, 2011)

length?


----------



## dartmouth01 (Nov 30, 2011)

what size boot are they currently set for?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2011)

Name your own price? Maybe he wants to start a bidding war ..


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2011)

$10?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> $10?



$11, free shipping I assume?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> $11, free shipping I assume?



$11 and I'll pick them up. But will expect a free left ticket.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> $11 and I'll pick them up. But will expect a free left ticket.



$12 and hand delivered.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2011)

$13 shipped, and you can skip the full tune..


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 30, 2011)

*More Details on the skis*

The skis are 177cm long and the bindings fit boot sole lengths from 265 - 320mm.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> The skis are 177cm long and the bindings fit boot sole lengths from 265 - 320mm.



So we're in the ballpark on the bids?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 30, 2011)

$20....if you throw in the skins.

Seriously, how about a ballpark price?  I'm not in the market, but I'm proxy shopping for a friend.  This are right in the ballpark for his needs but he's on a limited budget.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> So we're in the ballpark on the bids?



I think he is being greedy and seeing if the bidding tops $30 before he accepts the offers.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 30, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> $20....if you throw in the skins.
> 
> Seriously, how about a ballpark price?  I'm not in the market, but I'm proxy shopping for a friend.  This are right in the ballpark for his needs but he's on a limited budget.



I'm not sure how much I'll let them go for. Have your friend PM me an offer


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 1, 2011)

what are the tip-waist-tail dimensions.  I am too lazy to google.


----------

